# Jeder



## Antonio Fuentes

Hola a todos,

Ayer escuche una pregunta que decía...

Hat jeder Gruppe...?

Me podrían refrescar porqué este Jede con esa declinación.

Gracias y buen día.


----------



## VRF

Porque es nominativo, masculino, singular

¿Alguién/todo el mundo tiene.... ?


----------



## Antonio Fuentes

pero Gruppe es femenino...


----------



## VRF

A mi entender, "Jeder" es sujeto de la frase y "Gruppe" es acusativo, por lo tanto, el género de éste no influye.

Pero es sólo mi opinión  Sin haber sido nunca muy bueno, mi alemán está ahora oxidado


----------



## el chapeador

_más contexto por fa_


----------



## Antonio Fuentes

seguro, chapeador, sólo llegué a entender que preguntaban si cada grupo (musical) tenía sus bailarinas en frente, algo así...


----------



## el chapeador

Ya me imaginaba algo semejante. He aquí algunas teorías bien bizantinas: O se trata de alguien cuya lengua materna no es el alemán o lo que de hecho decían, fue:  Hat jeder (referiendese a los integrantes de los  grupos) EINE Gruppe vor sich. Y como es la costumbre en el idioma hablado, se tragaron la EI y lo pronunciaron:  Hat jeder ‘ne gruppe... Y usted o no oyó o no reconoció la ‘ne.


----------



## Antonio Fuentes

esto es probable, pero hizo la pregunta varias veces, y de verdad esta contracción del Eine, no me parece que la dijera, 

 la pregunta en español me la formulé así

¿Tiene cada grupo, todos los grupos, bailarinas enfrente, delante?

pero la duda me queda


----------



## el chapeador

Danach musste *jede* Gruppe einen kleinen Bericht schreiben. Wir glauben es hat *jeder* Gruppe gefallen.  En el primer caso se refiere a “jede” como cada uno (cada grupo individualmente)  En el segundo caso se refiere a “jeder” como todos los grupos en conjunto. 

  O sea, en el ejemplo tuyo tal vez la pregunta era “ Hat jeder gruppe...?” - ¿Todos los grupos ya tienen sus bailarinas? en lugar de ¿Cada grupo ya tiene sus bailarinas?

  Pero es muy buena pregunta porque les obliga a los nativos no muy dotados de reglas gramáticas, quebrarse la cabeza.


----------



## Alemanita

Antonio Fuentes said:


> esto es probable, pero hizo la pregunta varias veces, y de verdad esta contracción del Eine, no me parece que la dijera,
> 
> la pregunta en español me la formulé así
> 
> ¿Tiene cada grupo, todos los grupos, bailarinas enfrente, delante?
> 
> pero la duda me queda



Bueno, en algunos dialectos la palabara 'eine' a veces viene pronunciada 'a' (en serio!), entonces habrá preguntado: Hat jeder a Gruppe vor sich? = Cada uno tiene un grupo enfrente?
Creo que la última explicación de chapeador, cito:Danach musste *jede* Gruppe einen kleinen Bericht schreiben. Wir glauben es hat *jeder* Gruppe gefallen.  En el primer caso se refiere a “jede” como cada uno (cada grupo individualmente) En el segundo caso se refiere a “jeder” como todos los grupos en conjunto. 

 O sea, en el ejemplo tuyo tal vez la pregunta era “ Hat jeder gruppe...?” - ¿Todos los grupos ya tienen sus bailarinas? en lugar de ¿Cada grupo ya tiene sus bailarinas?:

no es muy acertada.
Tut mir Leid chapeador, aber deine Erklärung ist etwas konfus.


----------



## el chapeador

Bueno, si vamos a meternos con dialectos a todo dar, el mío materno diría lo siguiente:
Hatjedaegrup fasich? Intente derivar reglas gramáticas de aquello.


----------



## jordi picarol

Ahora me ha picado a mí la curiosidad.No sé si será muy correcto en alemán,pero¿ no podría ser que preguntaran si cada uno (jeder) tenía (ya su) grupo?.En español hubiera sido algo así como:¿Tiene todo el mundo grupo?
Agradecería una respuesta 
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

jordi picarol said:


> Ahora me ha picado a mí la curiosidad.No sé si será muy correcto en alemán,pero¿ no podría ser que preguntaran si cada uno (jeder) tenía (ya su) grupo?.En español hubiera sido algo así como:¿Tiene todo el mundo grupo?
> Agradecería una respuesta
> Saludos
> Jordi



No, así no funciona en alemán. No sería gramaticalmente. La palabra "grupo" NECESITA el artículo en esa frase. Si no, suena muy mal


----------



## el chapeador

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> No, así no funciona en alemán.No sería *gramaticalmente.*


 Y así no funciona el castellano.


----------



## jordi picarol

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> No, así no funciona en alemán. No sería gramaticalmente. La palabra "grupo" NECESITA el artículo en esa frase. Si no, suena muy mal


No me refiero a la corrección de la frase original en la cual la palabra "grupo" no lleva nungún artículo. Alguien ha apuntado la posibilidad de que no fuera un germanoparlante quien hablaba.En dicho caso podría entenderse lo que yo insinúo aunque la frase no esté correctamente construida,al igual que se entiende la tuya,aunque está mal construida en castellano.Do you understand me?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Ah bueno, te he malinterpretado. Lo siento


----------

